# Suggest me Headphones



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm in the market to buy some headphones to replace my lousy iPhone earbuds.

I have to play my music so loud when in the subway to hear anythin. I'm looking for headphones that are reallh comfortable, noise cancelling, over the ear not on the ear so it doesnt squish my ears or get uncomfortable.

Great sound quality is a must. I listen to a lot of dance, electro and hip hop ( some dubstep). My price range is 100-150$ but im flexible

They will be for taking the bus and subway to school and work. To be used with my iphone 4


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I know your not in the Uk but this brand are supposed to be good and have what you need Buy Sennheiser CX300-II Precision In-Ear Headphones, Black online at John Lewis


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hey sorry if i wasnt clear but i want headphones, not earbuds


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

they make headphones too.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I was looking for suggestions


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the first generation of these headphones (also have the android ones) and they have served me very well!

http://www.klipsch.com/s4i-headphones


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

He did suggest looking at Sennheiser, I gave you a link in the thread where you asked a similar question in regard to your sister for both buds and earphones the choice has to be yours as you will be using them.Anyone saying get these is not really considering you they are working from what works for them and that may not be the same for you.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ok good point joeten


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can check on Amazon for something to suit but searching for earphones alway brings up buds so use the left hand column to change Amazon.com: earphones - Over-the-Ear Headphones / Headphones / Audio & Video Accessories: Electronics


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

That's because they're called headphones, not earphones. :thumb: The search engine has it badly labeled.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The Sennheiser ones are good by all accounts


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'll take a look.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I bought these. I read only good reviews about them and got a nice deal.
Sennheiser Canada Inc. - HD 280 PRO


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you found something


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just wondering did you not like the ones I suggested? 



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I have the first generation of these headphones (also have the android ones) and they have served me very well!
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/s4i-headphones


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Mc I believe i made it clear twice that i was looking for headphones and not earbuds. Thanks though


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

OH! I'm sorry. That slipped my mind.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Did your new cans show up? You picked a nice set.

I've read they need to be broken in before they sound their best. Plug em in, turn up the Deadmau5, and let em simmer for a bit. :grin:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

No worries chief. Not yet Vegas, but they're coming from HK and I'm in Canada. Tracking says they just landed in BC. Should get them by Friday at the latest. Can't wait. And that's funny because I actually listen to Deadmau5. I just learned how to make smart playlists in iTunes and it made my life so much easier.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I listen to Mr Zimm myself. He's an engineer at heart, and really takes sound quality seriously. I worked on his old digs at the Wynn(Club XS), and his last spot at MGM(Hakkasan) before Tiesto seemed to rule the roost.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I just hate that iPhone is proprietary; I'm running out of storage and there's no way to add storage unless I use one of those Wifi media hubs.

Edit: what's a dig?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Digs=frequented location or area/home. In this case, the last couple of places he mixed nightly.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

That's cool to be able to say you knew him before he got famous.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't know him, and worked on his stuff after he got famous. LOL


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Damn it vegas, shhhh .. You know him very well. Take the compliment and dont look back lol


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

So I got the _cans_. They're not as good as I was expecting but they're definitely better than the earbuds I was using. These are my second Sennheiser headphones and once again, my opinion is that they give _flat_ sound. The first ones I got were the HD 201 which I paid very little for (approximately 50$) so I expect that from them; however, I did not expect that same sound quality in these new 130$ headphones. Let me explain what I mean when I say the music is_flat_: it sounds like they're just regular earbuds, and the cushion around the phones are just cosmetic. The improvement is apparent, having upgraded from good ol' earbuds, but I don't I don't see it as a significant improvement in sound quality. I think headphones are just one of those things that you either need to buy in person or spend big to ensure you're satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

In person is always best, maybe with a little time and if possible tweaking of the sound it could be improved somewhat.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Or maybe my music just pack the punch I was expecting.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL mind your ears then.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I found some songs that play well but it just seems like it doesn't live up to what I was expecting of them. Plus I got a headache wearing them today. They're very big and I look silly wearing them. They don't go unnoticed. I felt like Deadmau5 himself LOL. Also they're a pain to carry because the coiled wire is too long. I have to tuck some of it into my pocket and even then, the weight of the wire pulls down my iPhone..


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Do they sound any different when plugged into your PC? Give them a week or so to get used to them. Not only will the drivers loosen up, your ears will grow accustomed to them also. If they don't do it for you after a couple weeks, they may never. Add the mouse ears, and finish them off. 

I bought a Big Jambox from Jawbone and couldn't stand the sound in the beginning. Once I got used to it, its an awesome portable speaker.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yea I'll give it a week. I'll try on the PC tomorrow. See if there's a difference in sound from my iPhone 4.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Solidify :wave:

Headphones have a different 'acoustic profile' from ear-buds etc. so you might well need to readjust the music-player's tone/graphic-equaliser slightly, to compensate.

Unfortunately, not much can be done about the appearance or excess cable :sigh:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Werebo, here are the only options I have: 










It's set to *off* now.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have a fair few options under EQ did you tinker with them to see how it affects things


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

No, I haven't; I'm afraid that if I change those settings, what sounds better to one genre of music will deter from another.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats why there are options so you can change for different genre.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yes but assuming someone doesn't listen to only a single genre of music, it would require changing the type of equalizer after each song...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes it would


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I tried my cans on the PC; they give the same result as with my iPhone. But I played around with the equalizers and that seems to beef the tracks up a bit. They don't seem so bad anymore. Maybe it has to do with listening to DVBBS & Borgeous' _Tsunami_ at 9:00 AM :dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See a little tinker can make a difference


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'll get used to them. They're actually pretty cool because they have passive noise cancelling (I didn't realize until I put them on in the subway and almost died because I didn't hear the train coming :facepalm


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah reading the packaging can help stop a nasty surprise lol


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's handy to read the instructions occasionally....

Mrs WereBo retired from work last year so we've swapped household duties (I used to get home before her so did laundry, cleaning etc.) - She phoned me at work yesterday to (embarrassedly) ask how to use the washing-machine (again), my colleagues were in hysterics as I told her what number to set the dial to and what buttons to press :grin:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Lmao I don't know how to use mine either

Edit: Where do you work WereBo?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Technically I'm unemployed but I'm doing voluntary work for a local charity-shop, it supports a local hospice that's looked after some good friends in their final days, so it's my way of saying thank you :wink:


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

WereBo said:


> It's handy to read the instructions occasionally....
> 
> Mrs WereBo retired from work last year so we've swapped household duties (I used to get home before her so did laundry, cleaning etc.) - She phoned me at work yesterday to (embarrassedly) ask how to use the washing-machine (again), my colleagues were in hysterics as I told her what number to set the dial to and what buttons to press :grin:


She's got the number for the TSF Home Support hotline. What else would you expect? :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe.... :lol:

It's too expensive to call TSF in America on her mobile (cell)-phone and we can't use our land-line at present. The land-line works OK but picking the phone up cuts the internet off for between 1-2 minutes to an hour or 2 :sigh: - My ISP has found a fault on the line somewhere, they're (supposedly) busy trying to rectify it.....


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm gonna try to RMA the headphones. I realized that I'm much better off with earbuds. Between the chore of having the carry these cans around, the pressure they exert on my head and its long coiled cable that I wasn't able to shorten, I've decided that you guys were right: it's much easier to get some good earbuds that I can roll up and stuff into my pocket when I'm done using them. They costed 115$ so it's still worth returning, even if they charge me the return shipping.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I have the first generation of these headphones (also have the android ones) and they have served me very well!
> 
> S4i (II) In Ear Headphones | High Quality Audio by Klipsch®


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Haha love the animation.. I'll try to send these back first and see if I can get used to my earbuds again. If not i'll get those you linked.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Damn, just saw they're 110+ for buds.. no thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not quite...

Klipsch Image S4i II in Ear Headphones Black | eBay


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What the hell was I looking at lol it's late.. I'm out


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well that's an eBay price.

Klipsch sells them for $99.99.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I think that's what I saw. I'll think on it. Thanks though chief.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Damn they dont accept returns


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes they do :



> 14 days money back, you pay return shipping


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Where's that quote from? I was talking about the Sennheisers I'm trying to return. I bought from Accessory Jack in HK.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh I thought you meant no returns on the earbuds.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Nah, I'll wait for the earbuds. Gotta figure out what to do with these headphones now... keep as spare for PC or try to sell.


----------

